# S&W 686 Cylinder Release Problem



## Davans (Mar 2, 2010)

I bought a used Smith 686 357 a few weeks ago.
I noticed that the cylinder release mechanism was kind of rough, Not smooth.
Now the cylinder hangs up and has to be forced to get it to release. I have not shot the gun since I bought it but have fondled it a few times. Any ideas?


----------



## gordylew (Mar 2, 2010)

check to see if the ejector rod has backed out. It is a reverse thread and has to be very tight or it will catch on the housing on the frame.


----------



## jmoser (Mar 7, 2010)

You can unscrew the thumb release and look, you may be able to see gunk / grit and if lucky wipe clean with a Q-tip and solvent.

The cylinder release has to be serviced from the inside - remove the sideplate and lift out after unscrewing the outer button.  There could be grit / etc in there; clean, lube, and replace.

Some folks dump too much oil / lube into the innards through the hammer slot, it collects dust / dirt / powder residue and gums things up.


----------



## Davans (Mar 11, 2010)

Ejector rod had backed out.

I'll clean up the cylinder release too.

Thanks for the help


----------

